# Anybody use a Soleus GPS 3.0?



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I just found the Soleus GPS 3.0 watch on The Clymb for $150, and it seemed like a pretty good deal. I already use an Edge 200, but figured this watch would work well for rides AND runs which I'll be doing more of in the coming months.

Anyone use a Soleus GPS watch? I'm wondering how the GPS mapping is specifically for trail riding, and what the overall quality of their product is.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

never heard of the brand, or seen a review of their stuff so I don't know for sure.

From what I recall about seeing reviews from other newcomer GPS receiver companies, there tend to be accuracy issues. It seems to me most of those accuracy issues stem from the way the GPS handles multipath signals, filtering outliers, and maintaining signal in tough conditions...problems that plagued Garmin in the beginning, too.

Not to mention issues with user interface and downloading data.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Yes, I've read that the Soleus units are not automagically integrated with Strava, but you can download the .TCX files and upload them. Sounds like a PITA though, and since I use Strava for runs and rides I'd like to have that part take as little time as possible. Looks like the Forerunner might be the best way to go.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I do manual downloads of my GPS files all the time before uploading them. It's not a big deal, though I suppose it depends what you have to do to download the files.

I have a Forerunner 205 and it was about $120 when I purchased it. I have used it on the bike, but I mostly just use it for running. It's a good unit and the 205/305 units have more training features built into them than most of the newer Forerunners. I like that and I actually use them so I don't think I'll be upgrading beyond a 305 anytime soon. Although I am doing a lot of treadmill workouts lately and I'd like to be able to use a foot pod, so an upgrade to a Forerunner 305 might be a good idea.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm slowly getting into more running. My longest thus far has been 4.5 miles, but I'm going to stretching that to 10 by the summer. Do you think at this point the Forerunner is the best running GPS out there for the money?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> I'm slowly getting into more running. My longest thus far has been 4.5 miles, but I'm going to stretching that to 10 by the summer. Do you think at this point the Forerunner is the best running GPS out there for the money?


I dunno about all of the forerunners. I know that I like mine. it's simple and reliable. It is chunky, much moreso than the newer ones. I also know that many of the newer ones have been hit or miss as Garmin has tried different interfaces (I think the touch bezel ones were a flop).

The Forerunner 205/305 is based on the same hardware as the much-touted Edge 305, so there's that to keep in mind.


----------

